

Typical computer science data structures implemented in Go - andygrunwald
https://github.com/emirpasic/gods

======
pathikrit
Very cool. I like perusing these kind of libs in various languages. I wrote
one in Scala...

[Algorithms][1] and [data structures][0] in Scala:

[0]
[https://github.com/vkostyukov/scalacaster](https://github.com/vkostyukov/scalacaster)
[1]
[https://github.com/pathikrit/scalgos](https://github.com/pathikrit/scalgos)

